# Walk Arround Queen Bed Lift.



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Calling all 27RSDS, 28BHS, and 26RKS owners!!!







Have you or your spouse ever swore and complained about opening your walk around queen storage area? Hear things like "It's too heavy" or "How am I supposed to pack this bin with one hand"?














How would you feel if I could show you a way to fix this for 35 bucks? Well have I got the MOD for you!!!!

Ok..... Infomercial is over.







Chris is back to mods again.







For the past week I have been tinkering with my front bed trying to get it to lift and hold it's self up while accessing the storage under it. Well I am proud to inform you that this is a wonderful thing, well now that it works. I Bought 2 18" 40# lift gas props and 2 packs of the mounting brackets from camping world. Brackets Gas Props and installed them like the photos below and now the bed lifts with little effort and stays up until you push it down.

I am sure you will have a ton of questions for me so I will be available in my office for questions.









Chris


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

Nice mod.








I had the same issue and decided to put a door in the panel.
Couldn't live without it. Space is actually usable now.


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Great Job... I've been thinking about doing that for some time, but you've taken the guess work out of it so now I will do It. I put a door in mine a couple of weeks ago but access is still limited. Thanks a lot!!!!!!







Carl Rodgers


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I was looking to do the same thing but chickened out and took the whole right side out to gain access. Yours is much better.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Chris,

Thanks for the mod, my DW and I where talking about the bed just this past week. I will have to get the parts ordered and installed ASAP.

Gary


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Chris,

I like your mod and I might do it too. We appreciate your engineering and proving that it works as intended. However, I have several questions.

Many people on this forum have purchased the "memory foam" mattress toppers, us included. Those toppers are fairly dense, so they have some weight to them. Do you have the foam mattress topper on your bed? I ask this because I wonder if the 40 pound cylinders will support both mattress and topper? Does your bed lift seem to have any "extra" capacity? I wouldn't want to buy the 40 pound cylinders and then discover that they are short on lifting power. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I like your mod and I might do it too.Â We appreciate your engineering and proving that it works as intended.Â However, I have several questions.Â
> 
> ...


Bill -

I have the 3" memory foam topper on that bed and the 40# gas props work fine. At first, I had used I think 30# props and it wouldn't stay up. I then made a trip to CW and swapped them out for the 40# ones and all is good now. The only other thing that I did was add 2 more hinges in the middle. I had some old cabinet door hinges from when I replaced my kitchen cabinets last year. It wasn't all that necessary, but since the plywood is so thin, it kind of bows down in the middle. So I added the extra hinges to help support it.

Chris


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Chris,

OK. Good information to know your design accomodates the foam topper too. We also have a 27RSDS, so our bed storage compartments are presumably the same. One last question: how many inches from the hinge did you position the gas strut brackets? Since you have the geometry working properly, I want to install it in the same location. Thanks again.

Bill


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Chris,
> 
> OK. Good information to know your design accomodates the foam topper too. We also have a 27RSDS, so our bed storage compartments are presumably the same. One last question: how many inches from the hinge did you position the gas strut brackets? Since you have the geometry working properly, I want to install it in the same location. Thanks again.
> 
> ...


Yeah...Yeah...what he said








MaeJae


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi mod makers,
I would like a place to store shoes in the 27.
I was thinking that a recessed boxed in area under the Qbed on the exit door side with a net cargo cover to hold shoes in...just and idea







(







This is serious) 
I also want the poptop access under the mattress.







DH mod making never ends with you creative types.
You gotta love this site!
jan


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris,
> ...


Bill and MaeJae -

It is 12" from the end of the plywood by the hinge. For your side to side, just eye it up so that when you close it, the prop won't hit the aluminum studs.

Chris


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Hi mod makers,
> I would like a place to store shoes in the 27.
> I was thinking that a recessed boxed in area under the Qbed on the exit door side with a net cargo cover to hold shoes in...just and idea
> 
> ...


I was just thinking of that same boxed in space last night(under mirror, right?)
I was thinking some sort of lid you lift for an extra hamper.
The hamper in the bath can be for unmentionables shy 
The "seat" hamper with the hinged sort of lid could be for shirts,shorts,jeans, ect....
We have 2 to 3 to 4 and even 6 kids along besides DH and I and the dirty clothes can pile up


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Good idea but different location and purpose then mine.








My shoe storage would be under the bed . Opening would face the rear exit door of the TT.
Your idea sounds intriguing








I don't know what is in the space below the 27's mirrored door in the bedroom. 
Is it the storage area with the access door from out side the TT?

If it is I don't think DH would give it up for dirty laundry...yet







Man must have toy box!







Tools; jack, water hose, box of sewer hose fittings







characoal,"the mystery spot








We will continue this discussion as we learn more about our hidden storage spaces








When we know more about these spaces then we can say "Let the Mods begin!" 








1. Shoe storage under Qbed in 27
2. Laundry hamper in space below mirrored closet door that open from the top, keeping its same appearance. Mystery laundry storage
















Keep the ideas coming.
Jan


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

I did this modification on my 30 RL-S and it makes the bed easier to lift. However the bed still will not stay in the up position. Will the addition of a 3rd of 4th 40# strut attached to the center bed frame support help?
Thanks,
Photojax


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'd like to do a similar mod to my 23RS. I keep my BBQ under the forward queen and can no way lift it and put the BBQ into the storage at the same time. However, the space is a lot smaller and the stress on the panel would be different. Anyone out there tried it on the 23RS?


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I did the same on my 28BHS but replaced the ply-wood with a thicker piece and had to use 60# gas springs the because it would'nt stay up with the bedding on now it works great. also with the 60# it takes very littel effort to open it.

Jim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Chris,

I have been looking for these here in Canada and can't find anything similar.

Would you happen to know the manufacturer and model numbers for the brackets and Props?

If you can post them I will get them ordered through a local auto parts supplier.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Chris can you order through Camper World? They have them listed right on the web site.

Gary


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I have checked the camping world website and from what I can see they only ship within the US? Is this correct?

If they would ship to Canada I would just order from them.

Anyone know for certain?
Wayne


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Wayne,

I just called Camper Worlds order line and the lady there said that the do ship to Canada. You can order online or on the phone.

Let me know if you need any help.

Gary


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Gary, Awesome. Thanks for checking in for me.

I'll just order on line then.

Wayne


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

uoutcampin2 deserves the Outback Forum Pulitzer Award for this mod.
Although the 40# struts did not work on my 30RLS. I had to use two 80#
struts. If anyone has the 30RLS and wishes to do this modification, let me know as I have the proper positioning distances of the brackets. It makes a world of difference in lifting the heavy queen bed.


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Wouldn't the gas struts you buy at a auto part store do the same?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i just completed this mod pryer to L/day weekend. what a differance! i bought the struts, (18" 40#) and the brackets at a local trailer supply (not camping world), paid around $40.00 for everything.
took less than 45 mins to complete mod!
thanks to chris & kirk for posting pictures









darrel


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

gkaasmith said:


> Wouldn't the gas struts you buy at a auto part store do the same?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tried to use the ones for a pontiac vibe (2005), that i got from work, i installed one and could not push down the bed down









darrel


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> gkaasmith said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't the gas struts you buy at a auto part store do the same?Â
> ...


Oh no!








Well, we'll try it anyway. DH went to O'Reily and picked them up last Friday. Not sure when he's planning to install them.









I'll keep you posted. The package did not indicate the lbs.


----------

